# Como conectar bien 4 woofers 2 parlantes y 2 tweeter



## Blacho (Jun 6, 2014)

Hola antes que nada les comento que recorri por el foro sobre el tema pero no lo logro entender esto de los ohms es algo que me genera dolor de cabeza... Bueno les comento.. tengo un apmplificador de 80 watts stereo osea 45 watts por canal a 6 ohms de salida.. y estube lleyendo por el foro que se pueden conectar la cantidad de parlantes que queremos al amplificador siempre y cuando respetando los ohms (amperaje) adecuado del ampli... y Bueno mi amplificador es de 6 ohms por canal y tengo 4 woofers de 4ohm cada uno dos parlantes de 4 ohms cada uno y dos tweeter de 4 ohms cada uno.. y no entiendo como hacer eso para calcular bien los ohmios para que el amplificador no me genere distorcion y no caliente.. igual tiene con cooler de pc a 12 vol para las altas temperatura que le aplique yo con un trafo aparte.. pero quiero que alguien sea tan amable de hacerme un diagrama o algo de eso para que yo pueda ver como conectarlo.. hasta ahora conecte solo 2 woofer uno en cada salida.. pero suena horrible solo graves.. no tengo ni medios y ni agudos por eso quiero saber como conectar todo quiero repartir 2 woofer por canal 1 parlante y 1 tweeter por canal.. desde ya muchas gracias a todos.. ...


----------



## JonnathanAlex (Jun 6, 2014)

Una sola planta no te va servir amigo! O por lo menos no un de 2 canales! Tal ves una de 4 canales te pudiese servir pero aun así no lo creo. Y aun menos si los woofer son doble bobina. así que primero aclara que tipo de sonido hablas! si es para carro o es casero?? 

Si es para carro necesitarías una planta 4 canales, 2 canales para los woofer y los otros 2 para los medios y lo agudos! 

Si es para un sonido casero que me imagino ya q*UE* hablas de una salida de 45 watts a 6 Ohm, puedes colocar el woofer y el midrange en serie para subir el ohm a 8 ya q*UE* tienes woofer 4 ohm y medios de 4 ohm. conectados en serie se suman y suben a 8 ohm. en el otro caso seria en paralelo pero lo bajarías a 2 ohm y no te va a servir porque quemarías las salidas.

Recuerda En Serie 4 ohm y 4 ohm = a 8ohm (Se suman)
              En paralelo 4 ohm y 4 ohm = 2 ohm (Se restan) 

Como te dije si es para un ampli de casa! Conecta en el woofer y el medio en serie y luego el tweeter en paralelo, al final te van a quedar los 3 a un mismo terminal con una carga de 8 ohm! 

Puedes colocar fotos para ver de que nos hablas! Suerte!


----------



## AntonioAA (Jun 6, 2014)

Estimado Blacho : Si no entendes la Ley de Ohm ( que de eso se trata ) ... vamos mal.
Deberias leer un poco sobre cuestiones basicas o sino ir con un tecnico que te asesore.
BASICAMENTE : ( pero muy basico )
-Necesitas un Divisor de Frecuencias o Crossover para que a cada parlante vayan las frecuencias para las que esta hecho ( graves al woofer , medios al medio y agudos al tweeter ) . Eso requiere un estudio de cada uno de los parlantes para elegir las frecuencias adecuadas.
- NUNCA poner impedancia menor a la especificada para el amplificador !! O sea que si tu amplificador es de 6Ohms , tenes que poner los woofers de 4 Ohms EN SERIE , asi tendrias 8Ohms.
- Con los tweeters podes poner uno solo , porque generalmente se puede manejar el divisor para que la impedancia no sea demasiado baja.

Esto es solo en principio . te sugiero consultes con un tecnico porque sin datos no se puede hacer mas que adivinar. Suerte


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 6, 2014)

JonnathanAlex dijo:


> . . . Si es para un sonido casero que me imagino ya q*UE* hablas de una salida de 45 watts a 6 Ohm, *puedes colocar el woofer y el midrange en serie para subir el ohm a 8* ya q*UE* tienes woofer 4 ohm y medios de 4 ohm. conectados en serie se suman y suben a 8 ohm.. . . .





*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat. Esto incluye emplear signos de puntuación, (Por ejemplo "Punto y Aparte"), comenzar un renglón nuevo con mayúscula, Etc. No nos gusta la escritura *"En Bloque"*


----------



## JonnathanAlex (Jun 6, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat. Esto incluye emplear signos de puntuación, (Por ejemplo "Punto y Aparte"), comenzar un renglón nuevo con mayúscula, Etc. No nos gusta la escritura *"En Bloque"*



Entendido amigo! solo llevo 2 días acá en el foro y bueno como la mayoría no leemos las reglas, pero aceptada la observación


----------



## Monty182 (Jun 6, 2014)

Primero que nada necesita un divisor de frecuencias de 3 vías.
Luego conectar en serie 2 woofer de 4 ohm en serie con lo cual tendrá 8 ohm que van conectados al divisor.
El parlante a la salida de medios y el tweeter a la salida de altos.
Eso en caso de ya haber conseguido los bafles acordes a lo que quiere armar.
Más que nada decirlo es mas fácil que hacerlo y lo mas recomendable es que lo haga un profesional ya que hay muchas variantes a tomar en cuenta.
El otro caso sería hacerlo uno mismo de manera kamikase e ir probando el sonido del bafle a oído pero siempre teniendo en cuenta la buena conexión en el divisor que en este caso sería pasivo.


----------

